# Okay, okay, THIS time I have a creative fursona...



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 10, 2011)

Geli is a man with the head of a fox, he is blue and has 3 fox tails, the middle one is wrapped in a vine that goes down his back from the fox head. He has two pairs of arms, one pair is human with hands, the other pair is fox with paws. His hair is made out of leaves and he has an amethyst embedded in his forehead. On his legs he wears Indian style leg armor and on his belt he has two scimitars on each side.

It took my a while to think about this one, he is geli, the Indian Deva of nature and love. My avatar is his symbol. He is the rebellious child of Shiva and a mortal fox, raised as a tool of Shiva for the destroying of the earth, he grew an affinity for it, and rebelled against his mother. He went to earth and fell in love with mother earth, her soul spread within him, growing vines from his back. He now swears to protect earth along side his grandfather Brahman.

EDIT: I drew a pic of my new fursona, here is a link http://img854.imageshack.us/i/geli.jpg/


----------



## Rouz (Mar 10, 2011)

I still like'd the goo fish....


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 10, 2011)

Rouz said:


> I still like'd the goo fish....


 The story of my new fursona actually has a rather deep meaning to me though. Rather have a fursona that means something than one for lulz.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 10, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> The story of my new fursona actually has a rather deep meaning to me though. Rather have a fursona that means something than one for lulz.



I do like your fursona its very creative and pro-green.

I was kidding in the above post, as long as you LIKE IT.

FUCK EVERYONE ELSE, no?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 10, 2011)

it's still a fox


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 10, 2011)

Why didn't you just make him a sparklefox to be OMG UNIQUE like most people?


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Why didn't you just make him a sparklefox to be OMG UNIQUE like most people?


 Because this fursona has a meaning to me.


----------



## Ley (Mar 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Why didn't you just make him a sparklefox to be OMG UNIQUE like most people?



I still don't get what sparkle dog/foxes/whatevrs are.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 10, 2011)

Geli is a man with the head of a fox, he is blue and has 3 fox tails

He is a kitsune
ORIGINAL.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 10, 2011)

I uploaded a pic, and kitsunes have 2 tails.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 10, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> His hair is made out of leaves


 
Hey hey hey hey, that's MY schtick


----------



## Willow (Mar 10, 2011)

How is that...nevermind.


----------



## Ley (Mar 10, 2011)

Sparkledogs.

Can someone please answer what the flip they are?


----------



## Ixtu (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm unsure if this is a joke or not....


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 10, 2011)

Paul'o'fox
you have discovered the truths of existence
if your fursona is any indication
now you are free

here, i know because this song says that in Greekish Latino whatever language that is.

[yt]xButjfhZWVU[/yt]

It's from Gladiator so it must be true.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 10, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> you have discovered the truths of existence


 
sorry woobie, you can't keep fucking that same chicken forever


----------



## Ley (Mar 10, 2011)

I swear you guys are doing this to me on purpose ;A;

:v


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 10, 2011)

Lobar said:


> sorry woobie, you can't keep fucking that same chicken forever


 
What the fuck? Fucking a chicken? What chicken? When?


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 10, 2011)

What a kawaii kitsune! ^^


----------



## Monster. (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Sparkledogs.
> 
> Can someone please answer what the flip they are?


They are canines that have obnoxiously colored fur, wear clothes and accessories, and usually either have more than one tail, a pair of wings, have oddly colored flesh (like their mouths, pads, etc.), and they usually are able to talk.

More here: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Sparkledog


----------



## Ley (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> They are canines that have obnoxiously colored fur, wear clothes, and usually either have more than one tail, a pair of wings, have oddly colored flesh (like their mouths, pads, etc.), and they usually are able to talk.



Thaaank you.

So fursona's that wear clothes are now considered sparkle whatevers?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Thaaank you.
> 
> So fursona's that wear clothes are now considered sparkle whatevers?


No, I mean they wear arm-warmers and "punk" attire like humans would. I used to have one. :I As a joke, actually. You can find lots of examples all over DA.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 11, 2011)

my fox is more original than your fox


----------



## Ley (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> No, I mean they wear arm-warmers and "punk" attire like humans would. I used to have one. :I As a joke, actually. You can find lots of examples all over DA.



Oh, I gotcha. 

..I have a character that wears black and white arm warmers because of scars. D:


----------



## Monster. (Mar 11, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Oh, I gotcha.
> 
> ..I have a character that wears black and white arm warmers because of scars. D:


My 'sona wears obnoxious outfits and colors, but that doesn't make her a sparkleanimal.


----------



## Ley (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> My 'sona wears obnoxious outfits and colors, but that doesn't make her a sparkleanimal.



..tHis is true. Alright, thanks again :3

+_+ I have learned!


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> My 'sona wears obnoxious outfits and colors, but that doesn't make her a sparkleanimal.


 
No, it makes her a pop star.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> No, it makes her a pop star.


...But I wear obnoxious outfits and colors, too...I DON'T WANNA BE A POPSTAR, ICKY. ;_;


----------



## Icky (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> ...But I wear obnoxious outfits and colors, too...I DON'T WANNA BE A POPSTAR, ICKY. ;_;


 
>obnoxious outfits
>music major

You already sound like one :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> >obnoxious outfits
> >music major
> 
> You already sound like one :V


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Kill me now. :C


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I uploaded a pic, and kitsunes have 2 tails.


 
i will end you


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> i will end you


What did I do?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 11, 2011)

In Soveit Roosia
THIS THREAD
YOU


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 11, 2011)

Well... it's different...


----------



## Monster. (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> What did I do?


Kitsunes don't always have just 2 tails. They can have as many as 9. The more tails, the "stronger" it supposedly is. :V RESEARCH BEFORE YOU TALK.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Kitsunes don't always have just 2 tails. They can  have as many as 9. The more tails, the "stronger" it supposedly is. :V  RESEARCH BEFORE YOU TALK.


 I'll try to remember.


Wolf-Bone said:


> In Soveit Roosia
> THIS THREAD
> YOU


Why does everyone have a problem with this thread?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I'll try to remember.
> 
> Why does everyone have a problem with this thread?


 
In Soviet Roosia, why does this thread have a problem with YOU!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I uploaded a pic, *and kitsunes have 2 tails*.


 
For your education:  http://wuzzle.org/~storm/1583/kitsune.html



> Kitsune have two forms: a fox form and a human form. The fox form may be male or female, but the human form is almost always female. Both forms are supernaturally attractive. The fox form may be black, white, red, or silver; the human form is usually small-boned and gives off an overall impression of delicacy. Their human form, unless they have chosen to change it, reflects their fox coloration. A red fox will have russet hair as a human; a white fox will have snow-colored hair. Eye color is variable, though as a rule black foxes have brown eyes, red foxes will have green eyes, and silver and white foxes often have blue eyes.
> 
> Their fox form can be told from a normal fox, usually, by the fact that the fox form *will have multiple tails, from two to nine*. The more powerful the kitsune, the more tails. There are tales of a ten-tailed kitsune (in some stories, thousand-tailed), but these are regarded as mere rumors.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 11, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> For your education:  http://wuzzle.org/~storm/1583/kitsune.html


 That is cool!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> That is cool!


 
Thank you.  I may not be the best or the most liked poster here, but I can dig up some cool info, given the right keywords to work with.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Geli is a man with the head of a fox, he is blue and has 3 fox tails


 
pleasebetrollingpleasebetrollingpleasebetrollingpleasebetrollingpleasebetrolling


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 11, 2011)

Foxes will never be original. I cannot identify my own online persona as anything but a fox. This saddens me.


----------



## Billythe44th (Mar 11, 2011)

I really, honestly thought that link to Imageshack was going to be some sort of joke picture. But it was true. Your fursona is a 4-armed fertility god.  I have this strange pain inside my frontal lobe.


----------



## maxman87 (Mar 11, 2011)

> He is a kitsune
> ORIGINAL.





> my fox is more original than your fox





> Foxes will never be original.


He said creative, not original.
5 year olds, for instance, are creative and unoriginal.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 12, 2011)

Grycho said:


> pleasebetrollingpleasebetrollingpleasebetrollingpleasebetrollingpleasebetrolling


 Is there something wrong with having an affinity with hinduism?


----------



## Ley (Mar 12, 2011)

Jesus christ can people just let him have a blue headed four armed fertility god if he freaking wants to?

You have idiots parading around with three dicks and tits that can shoot laser beams out of their eyes and you don't bother them, so leave PAul the hell alone.

Sheesh. >:I

Paul if you want a picha of your 'sona I'll be happy to draw it.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 12, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Jesus christ can people just let him have a blue headed four armed fertility god if he freaking wants to?
> 
> You have idiots parading around with three dicks and tits that can shoot laser beams out of their eyes and you don't bother them, so leave PAul the hell alone.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, that would be cool!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 12, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Thanks, that would be cool!


nature of the beast. the tallest nail is first to be hit :3
Pick a fox, deal with the ribbing man.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 12, 2011)

This is FAF. I think there is a rule somewhere that says we have to give shit to people who have fox 'sonas.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 12, 2011)

I felt like being nice...weird


----------



## Ley (Mar 12, 2011)

...okay fine, I'll give you that.

Speaking of which, Ley is getting more and more feline every day. weird.


EDIT: Aw mans now mine will be not as cool :c


----------



## Fay V (Mar 12, 2011)

Leybun said:


> ...okay fine, I'll give you that.
> 
> Speaking of which, Ley is getting more and more feline every day. weird.
> 
> ...



what is your fursona anyway


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 12, 2011)

Fay V said:


> what is your fursona anyway


 
a pile of angry gray fluff

OP, if you're a fox, just be a fox. Don't try too hard


----------



## Ley (Mar 12, 2011)

Fay V said:


> what is your fursona anyway



Used to be a rabbit/kitsune with cat traits, but I'm drawing her more and more like a Cabbit.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I felt like being nice...weird


 Wow fay, thanks! Awesome art!


----------

